# Reparación Mouse Optico Inalambrico



## todobn (May 16, 2008)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema con un mouse inalámbrico marac BenQ. Un dia estaba funcionando normal, y luego, no sé porque, dejó de funcionar. Lo ensayé en otro computador y, a veces, aparece un globito de información que dice "No se reconoce el dispositivo USB". Ya he mirado en el Administrador de dispositivos en la seccion "Mouse y otros dispositivos señaladores, y dice que el mouse funciona bien, pero en la seccion "Controladoras de bus serire universal" aparece un "Dispositivo desconocido" con un iconito de advertencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 19, 2008)

a lo mejor se esta quedando sin baterias, funciona mal y la pc no lo reconoce.
o a lo mejor no t reconoce el receptor, el q va colocado en la pc.
de todos modos yo prefiero los opticos digitales antes q los inalambricos.
son baratios y funcionana muy, pero muy bien.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 19, 2008)

tipico error del usb, suele ser un problema de contactos.

Primero haz lo sencillo, prueba en todos los conectores usb de tu ordenador.

SEgundo, desconecta el receptor, ve apanel de control, sistema y "desistala " lo que encuentdes del raton y el usb, tranquilo no se pierde nada(realmente no se desintala,que dado de baja) y vuelve a conectarlo.


Tercer, este es mas chungo, con un alfiles o tjeras muy puntiagudas y buena vista, levantas ligeramente las laminas del USB, un poco, menos de 1 mm.
Si te fijas bien veras que hacen forma de puente, en ese punto puedes levantar legeramente las laminas.

Quarto, valido tambien para cerraduras, Con un lapiz pintas los contactos, es necesario preparar el papiz para pintar solo una patilla cada vez. EL grafito es confuctor y lubricante seco.


----------



## todobn (May 19, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. He seguido los 2 primeros consejos de tiopepe123 (no pude con los dos últimos, no estoy tan bien de la vista). Creo que es el receptor el que está dañado. No es problema del PC. Ahora me lo reconoce como "Dipositivo desconocido" en vez de "Dispositivo de interfaz humana". Ahora si, oficialmente, me lo tiré. Lo que se recupera son las pilas, de resto, pa' la caneca. (De pronto tambien salvo el mecanismo de la ruedita, el led y el circuito que detecta el movimiento, pero el resto si pa' la caneca)


----------



## SPLENDERMANIA (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola a todos

Necesito la ayuda de ustedes para guiarme en la reparacion de un mouse optico inalambrico modelo: Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 de Microsoft

De pronto dejo de funcionar les adjunto fotos del mouse 
Tengo que agregar que el led rojo sigue prendido supuestamente si se apaga es que se ha malogrado ? pero este sigue prendido pero aun asi no funciona ni tampoco los click derecho ni izquierdo en si nada funciona solo el led si sigue encendido. 

El receptor inalambrico funciona bien tiene buena señal adjunto una captura del estado de la señal y el estado de la bateria de esa  manera descartamos que se trate del receptor inalambrico USB .

Espero la ayuda de ustedes para poder  darle vida nuevamente a mi mouse 
Saludos

Edward monje.r


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 21, 2009)

¿Has probado reinstalando el driver y software del ratón?


----------



## SPLENDERMANIA (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola Gracias por la sugerencia 

Hoy mismo hago eso a ver como me va  - si se soluciona hago la actualizacion de mi Post de inmediato Gracias.

Ya reinstale el driver y actualize y nada - Descartado creo que se trata de algun componente electronico . 

Opinen porfavor sugerencias


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola,

me ha llegado un par de mouse inalambricos marca Microsoft los cuales no son detectados
por la Pc, cuál es la falla más común en este tipo de dispositivos?
Qué partes debo revisar?

Gracias!


----------



## willynovi (Jul 19, 2010)

no te trae algun driver que debes instalar previo al enchufarlos?
Yo tengo teclado y mouse inalambricos y funcionan así, previo instalacion de drivers.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 19, 2010)

el puerto usb del PC


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo uso el Kit Wirelees 700V2.0 y me anda sin instalar drivers. Probado en W7 y en XP. Si te vinieron con un disco de instalación, úsalo.

PS: Seconds Cap. P


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 4, 2011)

La idea es la siguiente:

fabricar un lápiz con un mouse optico.

Para qué: para dibujar, basicamente les sirve mucho a los diseñadores que no tienen dinero para comprarse el pad con su lapiz

entonces la idea es hacer que un mouse tome la forma de un lapiz y con su led laser de punta a una hoja de papel blanca o tablita blanca...

obviamente en la mayoria de los programas se dibuja manteniendo presionado el clik izquierdo...por ende este deberia dejar de ser un boton switch y pasar a ser tipo una llave o un switch con retención...

para asi poder dibujar a "mano alsada"

la pregunta es: el mouse necesita que la luz refleje sí o sí en esa especie de prisma o puede ir el led directo sobre la hoja?


----------



## Vin (May 5, 2011)

Y por qué no usas uno de estos?







Son más baratos que un mouse normal incluso.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2011)

nunca los vi, no se donde encontrarlos, no creo que existan 

jajaja


----------



## Vin (May 5, 2011)

Es un chiste no lo tuyo? Claro que existen... se llaman Fingertip mouse y son igual o más de baratos que uno normal.

Aquí tienes uno por 5 dolares, envío gratis a cualquier parte del planeta.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cool-ring-style-fingertip-usb-optical-mouse-2695

Saludos


----------



## ivan147007 (May 6, 2011)

Los mouse imalambrico funcionan un tiempo pero luego se descomponen les recomiendo un con cables al igual k los teclados 
saludos!!!


----------



## trokena (Jun 23, 2011)

Una pregunta chiquita, tengo un mouse óptico inalambrico marca Delux, me lo regalaron pero sin el conector hacia la PC, y lo curioso es que funciona porque enciende sin ningún problema, pero no lo puedo usar  porque no esta su conector, quisiera saber si existe algun tipo de conector universal para estos casos, y si no como podria fabricar alguno.
saludos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2011)

trokena dijo:
			
		

> *Una pregunta chiquita*, tengo un mouse óptico inalambrico marca Delux, me lo regalaron pero sin el conector hacia la PC, y lo curioso es que funciona porque enciende sin ningún problema, pero no lo puedo usar porque no esta su conector, quisiera saber si existe algun tipo de conector universal para estos casos, y si no como podria fabricar alguno.
> saludos....


 
Respuesta chiquita . . .  nada hasta que consigas el receptor 

Saludos !


----------



## ncc (Mar 22, 2012)

1.- quitale las pilas al mouse apagalo
2.- quita el receptor de la pc 
3.- sin ponerle las pilas al mouse conecta de nuevo el receptor al pc
4.- deja que busque dispositivos
5.- ponle las pilas al mouse y enciende para que lo reconozca e instale de nuevo 


asi se resolvio mi problema no fue ningun problema electronico.

Saludos


----------



## Olmeca (Mar 10, 2013)

Les mando un saludo a todos esperando que se encuentren bien!

 Mi problema es este: tengo un mouse inalambrico de la marca HP y trate de darle mantenimiento, lo limpie pues estaba sucio; le aplique limpiador electrónico y un poco de lubricante. Sin embargo, cuando lo volví a encender (tiene un boton de encendido en la parte inferior) la luz de laser de color rojo de la parte inferior no encendio, aunque el boton derecho y el izquierdo si funcionan ya que se abre el menú contextual y selecciona objetos; pero el puntero no se mueve.
Lo que he hecho es desinstalar y reinstalar el software del mouse y el controlador sin que las cosas cambiaran. Tengo conocimientos de electrónica y por eso me animo a preguntarles si me pudieran guiar en el procedimiento para detectar la falla y poderlo reparar.
Espero sus comentarios.
Les agradezco su atención.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2013)

¿¡¿¡¿Lubricante?!?!?

Si no tiene nada que lubricar...

Pues prueba a limpiarlo de verdad y quitar todas las porquerías líquidas que pusiste, y si hay suerte irá, y si no compra otro


----------



## Olmeca (Mar 10, 2013)

Se me olvidaba comentar que entre el boton izquierdo y derecho trae, el mouse, una rueda giratoria ( no recuerdo el nombre) que sirve para desplazarse por las ventanas, además sirve como tercer boton. Esta rueda es de plastico y el lubricante que le puse, que no fue mucho, es especialmente para mecanismos de plastico!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

Olmeca dijo:


> Se me olvidaba comentar que entre el boton izquierdo y derecho trae, el mouse, una rueda giratoria ( no recuerdo el nombre) que sirve para desplazarse por las ventanas, además sirve como tercer boton. Esta rueda es de plastico y el lubricante que le puse, que no fue mucho, *es especialmente para mecanismos de plastico*!!



No le hace, con seguridad tu lubricante opacó la óptica del mouse. como te recomendaron trata de quitar todo lo que agregaste limpia todo lo que puedas y prueba.

Si no funciona ve y compra otro.

Para un futuro, consulta *Antes, NO Después*


----------



## Olmeca (Mar 10, 2013)

Hay un dicho que dice: "Echando a perder se aprende"; lamentablemente cometí ese error.
Espero hacerlo mejor la próxima vez!


----------



## pigma (Mar 11, 2013)

Creo que con una buena limpieza basta aunque si se "remojo" algo hasta se pudo haber dañado, esperemos que no sea tu caso. Yo recomiendo cuando hagan limpieza, tapen con un papel o trapo el area restante, asi al menos se evitaran que se difunda por todos lados el "limpiador" o tambien yo uso despues de eso, aire a presion para quitar los residuos pero todo depende del caso tambien.


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2013)

Los consejos son muy acertados.
Antes de tirarlo, desmontalo con cuidado y seca todas las partes, usa aire a presión en bote para sacar la humedad de los recovecos.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2013)

De perdidos lo puedes remojar del todo para lavar toda la grasa incluso con jabón y dejarlo secar un par de días, a ver si entonces funciona.
Puede que la óptica no esté bien situada y por eso no "vea" bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> De perdidos lo puedes remojar del todo para lavar toda la grasa incluso con jabón y dejarlo secar un par de días, a ver si entonces funciona.
> Puede que la óptica no esté bien situada y por eso no "vea" bien.



Incluso un poco de desengrasante no vendría nada mal.
Luego del lavado, una inmersión/enjuague en agua desmineralizada ayudará a quitar cualquier resto salino que pudiera haber dejado el agua corriente.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 11, 2013)

Si el LED no prende en absoluto limpies lo que limpies va a ser difícil que ande, a menos que no este prendiendo por la suciedad. Fijate si le llega tensión a las soldaduras y de ser así verificá que estas esten bien y que el led no este quemado (que sería raro, pero bueno).

Saludos


----------



## travgis (Feb 25, 2017)

Buenas, me compre un combo teclado-mouse inalambrico pero solo el mouse tiene el boton de encendidoy cuando conecto el dispositivo al puerto usb solamente me lee el mouse, el teclado no tiene boton de encendido, el modelo es dell mk117 y no hay manera que funcionen los 2 juntos si alguien tiene sugerencias, soy todo lectura. Gracias


----------



## papirrin (Feb 25, 2017)

Normalmente la pc los reconoce inmediatamente como dispositivos HID, primero que nada ve el manual y si haces todo lo que indica y no funciona.. pide garantia!!!
Obviando que le pusiste baterías nuevas y en su posicion.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 26, 2017)

Normalmente al pulsar la barra espaciadora se "despierta" el teclado


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2017)

Lo que pasa es que el ratón debe tener el LED encendido para reaccionar a cuando lo muevas, por ello tiene un interruptor para apagarlo y no descargarlo.

Los teclados por otra parte están llenos de botones y no necesitan más que unos pocos microamperios en modo de reposo, solo se despiertan cuando detectan la pulsación de la tecla y transmiten el código, no necesitan estar activos todo el tiempo.

PD: no identifico tu teclado, pero en general, la mayoría de Dell es fabricado por Logitech, a menos de que use receptor Unifying no deberías tener problemas de controladores.


----------



## Auditor_masa (Sep 19, 2018)

electro-gen dijo:


> Pues creo que lo primero es averiguar que voltaje utiliza, las baterias de litio como la CR2032 son de 3 voltios, si hay que reducir se puede con Zeners, si hay que aumentar solo pones mas baterias en serie.


Buenos días, me puede ayudar con este tema, tengo un mouse inhalambrico genius que utiliza una pila de 1.5 v, le adapte una pila de litio de 3,2 v, funciona perfectamente sin problemas, lo cargaba con un cargador universal de celular inyectandole corriente directamente al circuito, una vez deje descargar el mouse completamente, cometí el error de inyectar corriente con un cargador de 12 voltios para iniciar la batería de litio que es el proceso que se utiliza cuando están muertas las baterias de este tipo, pero mi error fue qu no saque la pila, inyecte directamente los 12 voltios al circuito del mouse, conclusión creo que queme algo pues el mouse ya no responde, le pongo pilas de 1.5 v, y no hace nada, le pongo pila de 3.2 v, y prende el led rojo, pero no sale el puntero, alguien me puede decir si queme algo en el circuito y como reemplazarlo. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)

De 1,5V que se alimentaba originalmente le metiste 12 V . . .  o sea 8 veces mas !* R.I.P
*


----------



## Auditor_masa (Sep 19, 2018)

Si, alguna solución


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)

Comprar otro.


----------



## FakieBoris (Oct 28, 2018)

Buenas tardes, necesito reparar un mouse, un capacitor ceramico se quebro quisiera saber como identificarlo para comprar un respuesto, y si en verdad se llama asi jaja ando investigando por mi cuenta, igualmente cual seria la manera adecuada de soldarlo de nuevo, debo limpiar el area porque siguen las paticas del otro. En la foto marque con un circulo rojo donde estaba soldado. Saludos espero me puedan guiar, es muy dificil aqui en Venezuela conseguir un mouse de buena calidad como ese y lo quiero salvar


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 28, 2018)

No es un capacitor, es un cristal/resonador o algo asi.
Escribe lo que dice en el cuerpo del mismo (no alcanzo a leer).
Por cierto, como llego a romperse?


----------



## FakieBoris (Oct 28, 2018)

arriba dice ZTA, debajo a la izquierda dice 2 y no se si le sigue un 4, una A o algun simbolo. Luego dice OHX. Pues el mouse llevaba rato fallando, yo solo agarraba el aparatico ese de soldar y cuando se calentaba tocaba uno de los puntos por el otro lado de ese cristal y el mouse volvia a funcionar, y funcionaba bien por varias semanas. Volvio a fallar (No alumbraba el laser) Esta vez quise medio moverlo a ver y termino saliendose....


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2018)

Puedes repararlo, descubre un poco las patitas, le sueldas un par de terminales de resistencia y listo, he reparado muchas  cosas semejantes de esa forma, por ejemplo resonadores de valores poco frecuentes en controles remotos y luego un poco de silicona o sellador para inmovilizar


----------



## FakieBoris (Oct 28, 2018)

muchas gracias!, aunque creo que no le queda mucha pata, se quebro al ras no se si pueda agarrarle unos puntos asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2018)

Con un alicate filoso y con cuidado , retira un poco de la porcelana cercana a las patas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2018)

Muchachos...con la habilidad que parece tener para meter mano al mouse no le pidan maravillas!!!

Mira flaco, primero vas a tener que limpiar los agujeros donde estaba soldado originalmente. Luego podes intentar "agregarle" nuevos terminales soldandolos tal como te dicen. Luego pasas los terminales por los agujeros que limpiaste y soldas rapidamente, por que si no se te van a desarmar los agregados de terminales.
Es mas trabajo que beneficio, pero si no podes conseguir el componente no te quedan muchas opciones.

PD: trata de no recalentar mucho al componente por que lo vas a perder.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

Cuando esos componentes son díficiles de conseguir, es una solucion simple y rápida, incluso la he aplicado cuando no me quedaban resonadores y venía un control remoto el que tras caerse se cortaba una pata al ras, de esos rectangulares de color amarillo o naranja, descubri que en la parte inferior tiene como 3 milímetros o más de solo plástico y que haciendo un corte salía como una rodaja dejando suficiente como para soldar, una vez  soldado lo inmovilizaba con la gotita, y duraban más que de nuevo, y es mucho menos trabajao que ir a buscar un resonador, menos trabajo y más barato......


----------



## FakieBoris (Oct 29, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, decidi darselo a un conocido que conoce de electronica y tiene las herramientad, le explique el asunto y practicamente va hacer lo que me han propuesto intentar salvar el cristal y limpiar el area


----------



## IamMarco (Sep 14, 2021)

Buen día a todos. Tengo un problema con un mouse inalámbrico. Se me ha caído en varias ocasiones y bueno ahora dejo de funcionar. Pero a nivel de electricidad. Todo está bien, se ve bien. Pero no enciende el mosue. La PC lo reconoce el adaptador pues viene junto con un teclado. Alguien pudiera ayudarme a repararlo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2021)

Si está _"todo bien a nivel eléctrico"_ entonces debe de ser una avería a  nivel anímico. Supongo que lo debes de llevar psicólogo de ratones.


Por lo que cuentas que ha pasado tiene números de que algo se desconectó de los golpes o se rompió.
Si es lo primero resoldando todas las soldaduras y revisando si hay fisuras en las pistas debería de volver a funcionar.
Si es que se partió algún componente pues ya depende de si es mas o menos reemplazable o si es localizable la avería.

Yo empezaría por lo fácil; los muelles de las pilas y los interruptores.
Después revisaría la continuidad de todas las pistas
Luego resoldaría todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2021)

IamMarco dijo:


> Se me ha caído en varias ocasiones


 
Sin ningún lugar a dudas algo se le ha roto o desconectado !


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin ningún lugar a dudas algo se le ha roto o desconectado !


O lo peor, quebrada la placa...


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 14, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> O lo peor, quebrada la placa...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271686


Aún queda solución, recomponiendo las uniones de las pistas dañadas... Esto vale si se tiene pericia y habilidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 14, 2021)

¿Se habrá desoldado/partido una pata del oscilador...?


----------

